
Leaving Earth comes with serious psychological risks - nwrk
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mb83ay/leaving-earth-comes-with-serious-psychological-risks
======
milsorgen
Not sure I trust Swedes to grapple with such an existential idea.

"They also used Hasselblad lenses, a camera brand with a storied spaceflight
history."

Eye rolling intensifies...

